# Zillas Killing a Sealed Box of 2008 La Verite Churchills



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, here is the deal...we are looking for 20 Zilla Killas for our next (and final, for a while) bombing. Our good friend Shuckins has offered to sell us an unopened, factory sealed box of 10,original release 2008 la verite churchill's....all us Killa's need to do is get up to 20 people to donate $10 each and he will send out this AMAZING box of cigars to our very worthy target. We already have 5 Killas pledge $10...15 more...who's up?

A deal like this, on an awesome ORIGINAL RELEASE doesn't happen very often! PM me if you are interested in making this BOTL's week!

-Kipp


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Ok, here is the deal...we are looking for 20 Zilla Killas for our next (and final, for a while) bombing. Our good friend Shuckins has offered to sell us an unopened, factory sealed box of 10,original release 2008 la verite churchill's....all us Killa's need to do is get up to 20 people to donate $10 each and he will send out this AMAZING box of cigars to our very worthy target. We already have 5 Killas pledge $10...15 more...who's up?
> 
> A deal like this, on an awesome ORIGINAL RELEASE doesn't happen very often! PM me if you are interested in making this BOTL's week!
> 
> -Kipp


I believe I'm included in the 5 mentioned but to be on the safe side...I'm in!
Guess I gotta figure out the Amazon pay thing now.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in.... of course I would pledge 300 for this box and you could go out and then spend$ 500 on something else?

Ha ha ha


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

You Know Im In !!!! This BOTL deserves it !!!! Did you say we're taking a break ???? Post the list !! Lets do this !!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We have 9 ready to rock the Tats for one deserving BOTL....11 more and we will fire away!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Where do we send money too and is it amazon or poopal?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

chrisw said:


> Where do we send money too and is it amazon or poopal?


I think that it will be Amazon but I need to get it figured out first...maybe Shuckins can chime in on this since it is he who will be receiving the money and shipping the box??


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Moving this to bombs.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

so no mailing 20 rolls of pennies?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> so no mailing 20 rolls of pennies?


That is up to Ron...LOL


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> That is up to Ron...LOL


ok,i'll receive the money. 
i accept papal,and i do have an amazon account,but have never sent or received money that way...

and pennies will be fine as long as you're paying the shipping...lol.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Kipp, you're insane!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Am I one of the five? I did PM you....


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Think I'm in the "early" 5, but just in case - put me on the list Kipp!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Think I'm in the "early" 5, but just in case - put me on the list Kipp!


But, Have you paid yet?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

when sending,just put your forum name in the notes section,and nothing else.
i'll know what it's for.
i've had a lot of gifts lately from the opus group buy,and don't want papal getting curious if i can help it...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

shuckins said:


> when sending,just put your forum name in the notes section,and nothing else.
> i'll know what it's for.
> i've had a lot of gifts lately from the opus group buy,and don't want papal getting curious if i can help it...


I might actually advise against that, since a simple Google search can turn up some pretty ugly things. I don't really have a better way to keep track of who sent what, but that's just my two cents. All I'm saying is, if they really wanted to figure out what was up, they could just Google the user names.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

It's also possible I'm just paranoid for paranoia's sake.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are siiiick!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

so can we then note the transaction as "Google" and then when you google it then it will show "About 5,710,000,000 results". Just sayin it could be our "code word". Maybe call it "Operation Google Mcpuffinzilla". Now I'm just rambling.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

So, putting Zilla Killa's wasn't appropriate?


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You guys are siiiick!


So says the cabbage patch pink pony double stuffed um... yea


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, im confused. Im in for this ! But i have a favor from a fellow ZK , I will send a 10 spot to someone if they can put down 20 to Ron via paypoo. Debit card use for anything cigars is on hold for a short time. lol. She caught on !!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

chrisw said:


> So says the cabbage patch pink pony double stuffed um... yea


Don't hate...........appreciate! :rapture:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

If i was a male pony, i would totally nail your avatar !


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> If i was a male pony, i would totally nail your avatar !


Awwwwwkwaaaaard.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Ok, im confused. Im in for this ! But i have a favor from a fellow ZK , I will send a 10 spot to someone if they can put down 20 to Ron via paypoo. Debit card use for anything cigars is on hold for a short time. lol. She caught on !!!


I got ur back. I'll send 20 to cover both of us.

If someone could PM the PP address that would be helpful too.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

chrisw said:


> So, putting Zilla Killa's wasn't appropriate?


i liked it,but you also put funds for. maybe i'm just being paranoid too,but after what happened with smelvis,i don't know what to expect from papal anymore...lol


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

So do we have 20 yet? Do we wait for that number or just send in the money?


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Don't hate...........appreciate! :rapture:


Ray, I just had a page up with your avatar showing and my youngest walked up, took one look at the computer screen, pointed and exclaimed, "My Little Pony! I like My Little Pony...Dada, can I watch My Little Pony?" I didn't have the heart to explain that it was one of my rough and tumble cigar "brothers"...

I guess it beats me having to explain a picture of a half naked woman though... :tongue1:

I'd love to get in on this, but I don't think I could justify it to the wife. I'll keep an eye on it though...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL Mitch! My daughter loves My Little Pony....she has to listen to that darn intro song like 4 times before she watches the episode.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You want in on this one too Ray Ray?? Or are you just too damn scared to become too much a part of the Zilla Killas?!?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If it lasts till Friday I may have to play with you pansies!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We are up to 14 bombers...need 6 more BOTL's to jump in with a $10 donation and we will be good to fire away. This one will be great as well, quality not quantity and we are working WITH Zilla himself! Ron, would you please PM me the address for PooPal so I can insure that all of the bombers have the correct address to send the money??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Does straight cash to Ron work? I don't have PP account?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I got ur back. I'll send 20 to cover both of us.
> 
> If someone could PM the PP address that would be helpful too.


Awesome !! Thank You Matt !!! PM your address, I will send it to ya asap !! Thanks Brutha !!!!! ZK's !!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Awesome !! Thank You Matt !!! PM your address, I will send it to ya asap !! Thanks Brutha !!!!! ZK's !!!!!


I would be damn sure to run several counterfeit checks on the 10 spot that Keith is sending out...you know how those Massholes are!ound:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Maybe I'll just send one $10 Dry Ass Gurkha instead !


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LOL Mitch! My daughter loves My Little Pony....she has to listen to that darn intro song like 4 times before she watches the episode.


Every time I hear the words "My Little Pony," the intro lives in my head for hours. My children sing it constantly. I find myself thinking up derogatory lyrics as it cycles through my head in my vain attempts to get it out...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Keith, that so disturbing on so many levels .... ... ... :spit:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know, isnt it great !?!? lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Maybe I'll just send one $10 Dry Ass Gurkha instead !


Ha! I saw the pics just before checking this thread. I'm afraid such a gem has an MSRP of at least $60.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

$$ sent to Ron via snail mail today


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Payment sent to Ron via PP


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe that we are at 12 bombers paid in full at this point...need 8 more guys to step up and send a $10 spot to Ron for this great BOTL and an amazing box of cigars! This is our last bomb for a while people...so hop in while you can!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lets do this !!!!! this is gonna be an amazing hit !!!!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump. Gonna be amazing!

Kipp, where are we on this one?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Ray, I just had a page up with your avatar showing and my youngest walked up, took one look at the computer screen, pointed and exclaimed, "My Little Pony! I like My Little Pony...Dada, can I watch My Little Pony?" I didn't have the heart to explain that it was one of my rough and tumble cigar "brothers"...
> 
> I guess it beats me having to explain a picture of a half naked woman though... :tongue1:
> 
> I'd love to get in on this, but I don't think I could justify it to the wife. I'll keep an eye on it though...


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who needs permission from the banker prior to purchases LOL

:faint2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see who the target is, this is going to destroy the whole block....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Will update tomorrow...the list is at work.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kipp,
Did you get my pm this morning?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Can't wait to see who the target is, this is going to destroy the whole block....


The Target is very deserving, well kinda deserving, ok, Very deserving. This one may put the ZK's on the map.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you suggesting that Zk is not on the map yet!!??:faint:


----------

